# Movera accessories



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi as you all know movera do a nice range of hymer accessories etc,
Unfortunately there is a problem their UK supplier , its hymer uk aka brownhills and they no longer deal with movera.
The good new is that the good people at camperuk are dealing with movera now.
I needed some bars for my 680. Hymer bars at about 150 quid each.
Movera do the altea bars at 99 euro so have just ordered a pair from camper uk

their web site is http://www.camperuk.co.uk/index.html

Will update on progress


----------

